
The Greek word that can't be translated - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170605-the-greek-word-that-cant-be-translated
======
theoneone
My definition on φιλότιμο is being nice to all people, especially on those you
don't know. Helping them without a return just because you just like to help
them.

